# Unicode Dateien unter Windows öffnen



## Abapking (3. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einer möglichen Lösung für folgendes Problem: Bei der Arbeit mit Dateien die non-ASCII Zeichen enthalten (z. B. ?????.txt) klappt im Java an sich alles perfekt. Wenn ich jedoch jetzt eine Datei in einem externen Programm öffnen möchte, nutze ich z. B. folgende Methode:

```
ProcessBuilder builder = new ProcessBuilder(new String[] { "rundll32", "url.dll,FileProtocolHandler", "C:\\Temp\\Test.txt"});
Process process = builder.start();
```
Hierbei wird das Programm Notepad wie auch die Datei Test.txt korrekt geöffnet. Bei folgender Anweisung mit ?????.txt sieht das leider anders aus.

```
ProcessBuilder builder = new ProcessBuilder(new String[] { "rundll32", "url.dll,FileProtocolHandler", "C:\\Temp\\?????.txt"});
Process process = builder.start();
```
Meine Frage ist nun, ob jemand hier einen Weg kennt, solche Dateien zu öffnen (kann ja nicht sein dass dies das erste Problem auf der Welt ist) 

Ich bedanke mich schonmal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## zeja (7. April 2008)

Geh doch mal mit der Konsole in nen Ordner mit der betreffenden Datei und mach nen
dir
und schau mal wie die dann aussieht.

Hast du versucht dir nen File davon zu erstellen und dir mit getAbsolutePath den Pfad geben zu lassen?

Sonst guck nochmal in commons-io rein:http://commons.apache.org/io/api-release/index.html


----------

